# Sharing our first launch pics with you all!



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

We wanted to share the shots of our new kit which just launched on Kickstarter to get any feedback and returns from the cycling community which would be very helpful! 😄 Thank you all for your comments and good riding to you all. *🚴*

Have a look for yourself @ View: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/gamitocc/gamito-cc-natural-cycling-apparel
*🌟*


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

How do you pee?


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

duriel said:


> How do you pee?


That will always remain a mystery...


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I like the mesh and the attention to detail like the zipper protector. Good looking stuff!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> I like the mesh and the attention to detail like the zipper protector. Good looking stuff!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your positive feedback ! Indeed we did want to get into the nitty-gritty details to make sure our kit is made functional on top of the design.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

duriel said:


> How do you pee?


Remove your bladder to save weight.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

What I wrote was a real question, and it happens about every hour or so on a ride. I expect an answer!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

duriel said:


> What I wrote was a real question, and it happens about every hour or so on a ride. I expect an answer!


It’s a bib short and jersey? It’s the same as any other bib? You do the weird thing where you take off your jersey with the 30 lbs of crap on the pockets, and you remove the suspender straps and let it go?? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

It looks like its one piece in a lot of the pictures. If your going to come up with something, at least improve it, not just make it look .... prerty'er. .... and ask for a handout.


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> It’s a bib short and jersey? It’s the same as any other bib? You do the weird thing where you take off your jersey with the 30 lbs of crap on the pockets, and you remove the suspender straps and let it go??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah of course its a two piece bib and jersey not a one piece tri suit


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

duriel said:


> It looks like its one piece in a lot of the pictures. If your going to come up with something, at least improve it, not just make it look .... prerty'er. .... and ask for a handout.


Yeah no it's actually a two piece kit


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

PBL450 said:


> It’s a bib short and jersey? It’s the same as any other bib? You do the weird thing where you take off your jersey with the 30 lbs of crap on the pockets, and you remove the suspender straps and let it go??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly *😁*


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

duriel said:


> It looks like its one piece in a lot of the pictures. If your going to come up with something, at least improve it, not just make it look .... prerty'er. .... and ask for a handout.


You can see the bib straps in most of the pictures right?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

GamitoCc said:


> You can see the bib straps in most of the pictures right?


Yes, they are crystal clear. Plus the mesh is see through... so of course... you can see the bibs.

I do like the mesh. Hard to find a good lightweight breathing summer jersey.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Ah, sorry, I don't wear bibs, so I didn't look real hard. I'm out.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

The major factor will be the final price. If it goes well, you will have to deal with knock-off design sellers shortly.



GamitoCc said:


> just launched on Kickstarter


Did you by any chance do one for pedals that's supposedly the fastest on / off?


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

tlg said:


> Yes, they are crystal clear. Plus the mesh is see through... so of course... you can see the bibs.
> 
> I do like the mesh. Hard to find a good lightweight breathing summer jersey.


Thanks for your feedback. Yeah, it does really feel lightweight and is very breathable for hot summer rides !


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

duriel said:


> Ah, sorry, I don't wear bibs, so I didn't look real hard. I'm out.


No worries 😊


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

duriel said:


> Ah, sorry, I don't wear bibs, so I didn't look real hard. I'm out.


No worries 😊


----------



## GamitoCc (Aug 1, 2021)

bvber said:


> The major factor will be the final price. If it goes well, you will have to deal with knock-off design sellers shortly.
> 
> 
> Did you by any chance do one for pedals that's supposedly the fastest on / off?


Yeah we really tried to offer a competitive price at 72 £/ full kit at the early bird discount and 64 £/kit if you pre-order two. Let's hope the knock-off don't come to fast but theank you for the heads up 😉


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Looks pretty cool design!


----------

